
‘Extraordinary thinning’ of Antarctica ice sheets - crispinb
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/may/16/thinning-of-antarctic-ice-sheets-spreading-inland-rapidly-study
======
mikelyons
Does this fall right in line with current sea-level-rise predictions? Does
anybody know what those are at present? Asking for a friend with sea-side
property ...

